# [solved] module videodev will not load (em28xx)

## bastibasti

I have a usb capture device it is a

```

Bus 006 Device 005: ID eb1a:2860 eMPIA Technology, Inc

```

when I try to modprobe the 28xx module it tries to load videodev, but it will not work

```

localhost ~ # modprobe em28xx

WARNING: Error inserting videodev (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting em28xx (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/media/video/em28xx/em28xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

localhost ~ # modprobe videodev

FATAL: Error inserting videodev (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg output

```

videodev: disagrees about version of symbol copy_from_user

videodev: Unknown symbol copy_from_user

videodev: disagrees about version of symbol class_device_register

videodev: Unknown symbol class_device_register

videodev: disagrees about version of symbol class_device_create_file

videodev: Unknown symbol class_device_create_file

videodev: disagrees about version of symbol copy_to_user

videodev: Unknown symbol copy_to_user

videodev: disagrees about version of symbol class_register

videodev: Unknown symbol class_register

em28xx: disagrees about version of symbol copy_to_user

em28xx: Unknown symbol copy_to_user

em28xx: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

em28xx: disagrees about version of symbol mutex_lock_interruptible

em28xx: Unknown symbol mutex_lock_interruptible

em28xx: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc

em28xx: Unknown symbol video_register_device

em28xx: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

em28xx: Unknown symbol video_device_release

```

any suggestions?Last edited by bastibasti on Thu Aug 09, 2007 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

Did you enable "Module versioning support" in your kernel?  If so, turn it off and rebuild.  It's only use is to make it so that you might be able to use modules compiled for a different kernel.  It's one of those don't-use-it-unless-you-really-need-to settings.

----------

## bastibasti

the mistake was even more stupid. I compiled a kernel for my system (p4/celeron) and changed to p2 for my server. compiled the new modules for p2. somehow that seemed to make it broke. I recompiled everything for p4/celeron again. now the module works.

----------

